# Metabolism after stopping SSRI?



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I am stopping my Celexa after 8mos because I have gained 40lbs since I started Zoloft last year.

I am going from 20, to 10, to 5mg on Celexa over the next month or so. Has anyone noticed weight loss after stopping an SSRI, and how long did it take?

Celexa has made me feel positive and less anxious, but I would rather have a nice body and be miserable inside, than look disgusting and be happy (though the fatness makes me sad).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

After I quit SSRI's My appetite has reduced significantly and I am far more active. I have lost about 40 lbs of fat in about 4.5 months. I've been much happier too. There's been no trade-off for me, just steady improvement in all parts of my life. I still have crappy days, but who doesn't? liars and motivational speakers? They're both the same anyways.

Good luck, for me Celexa was the easiest ssri to quit, really no negative symptoms at all.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

istayhome said:


> After I quit SSRI's My appetite has reduced significantly and I am far more active. I have lost about 40 lbs of fat in about 4.5 months. I've been much happier too. There's been no trade-off for me, just steady improvement in all parts of my life. I still have crappy days, but who doesn't? liars and motivational speakers? They're both the same anyways.
> 
> Good luck, for me Celexa was the easiest ssri to quit, really no negative symptoms at all.


40lbs in 4.5mos. I hope I follow in your footsteps. :nw

I haven't been exercising since for ever because no matter what I did, I always exercised fat ONTO me and it was so frustrating that I gave up. Once I am totally off Celexa and I notice at least 1lb gone, I'll be motivated to really burn it off once I know my metabolism is back, and isn't purposely sucking calories from food i LOOK at to put on my body.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

itsjustin said:


> Has anyone noticed weight loss after stopping an SSRI, and how long did it take?


I gained around 70 lbs in about 1 1/2 years of SSRI therapy (mostly while taking Lexapro). My stomach expanded so fast that I developed stretch marks (can't see them anymore) and an umbilical hernia (common in pregnancy) which I now have to have surgically repaired.

Starting height/weight (6'1/195lbs) ending weight (6'1/264lbs) now (6'1/185lbs)

When people look at pictures of me they don't even recognize me...it's crazy.
I did notice a quick loss of 20-30lbs (over a few months or so) when I tapered off. it really took me about 2-3 years to get all the way back down to my pre-medicated weight.

I'm in better shape now (muscular 185 lbs) than I was back then so it's certainly possible to get in shape if you follow a steady long term exercise/diet plan.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

49erJT said:


> I gained around 70 lbs in about 1 1/2 years of SSRI therapy (mostly while taking Lexapro). My stomach expanded so fast that I developed stretch marks (can't see them anymore) and an umbilical hernia (common in pregnancy) which I now have to have surgically repaired.
> 
> Starting height/weight (6'1/195lbs) ending weight (6'1/264lbs) now (6'1/185lbs)
> 
> ...


I was 140 before, and am now 180. For 5'11", my dr said that is a healthy weight, but I have been trying to look like an unearthed mummy with an eating disorder for years... so it is reassuring to know some weight drops on its own once you're off the meds. Maybe I'll finally accomplish that by this time next year.

Congrats at getting back down to a weight you like. I start my 10mg tonight.


----------

